# Open tickets with (P & O) do they exist



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We are planning our ski trip to France

We plan to go out at the beginning of Feb i.e. Dover/Calais
Come back before Easter but not sure of a date

I heard about Open tickets. i.e. roll up at the ferry terminal and they will put you on the next ferry with vacancies.

However I can only find a reference on the P & O site to flexi bookings 
ie ferry to be caught 4 hours either side of your original return ferry times.

Any advice would be welcome
Trying to keep the cost sensible so time of journeys not vital
Also if anyone knows any discounts for the ferries or even the tunnel
any advice appreciated

Kev


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Kev, I had this with Sea France with a carnet of three returns but sadly this is no longer. I found it easier with P&O since just to book one way out and to book the return a day or so before when I knew the date. I also booked this with the Flexi fare for midday as this gave me an 8 hour window on the day. £10 extra was well worth the stress it saved.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The Newhaven to Dieppe ferry, LD Lines, give a 20% discount if you are a state pensioner and book by phone.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Kev,

We did the same as Andrew on a recent trip as we weren't sure of our return date.

About a week before our return we pulled into a McD's and booked it with P&O online.
Be aware they sometimes (in our case) take a 10% deposit when booking online close to the sailing date and collect the balance when you arrive at the ticket office. The balance can only be paid in €uro's so the final price might be slightly more than the online price depending on the exchange rate of the day.

In future (hindsight) I would use my Caxton Card to settle the balance.

P&O don't do an open return afaik.

Pete


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

As there is no difference in price for a booked return v. 2 x singles, we simply book the outgoing then a couple of days before we want to come back, book the return. We book online via the Caravan Club website, paying by credit card, having first checked the P&O site for the best time/price for the required day. The CC price has always undercut the P&O direct price.

C&CC also offer a discount but only seem book online for crossings at least a couple of weeks ahead.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I always book just one crossing in the Forlorne hope that I might never come back.  

Sadly Ive just booked our return with P&O today for Saturday morning. What I did notice is that it was £56 for a saver which isnt flexible or £66 for a flexi. However I also read that the Saver fixed sailing can be amended for guess how much? £10. So I didnt see the point in a flexi although Ive probably got this all wrong. 

See you all in England in a few days then.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I booked a flexi single last month and turned up a day early to be told its now only 4 hours (which I didn't know but also didn't read the small print), and had to pay a almost the same again for that sailing. The helpful lady said there isn't really an open return anymore


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------

